# Amplificador Guitarra



## josepi09 (Ago 10, 2012)

Quisiera hacer un amplificador de guitarra, pero estoy empezando por el diseno que voy a usar.

Estaba pensando en el siguiente pre-amplificador con distorcion

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_preguitar.php







El transformador para este preamplificador es de 9 voltios por 9 voltios corriente alterna (AC), a 300 miliamperios.


y amplificarlo con











http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/ta8210_flat.pdf

esta alimentado de una bateria de alimentado por una batería de 3.5 amperios. 12V


*Mi pregunta es , como podria yo conectar la corriente ambos el pre amplificador y el amplificador, sin usar un transformador comun... ?*

*Estaba pensando en usar un transformador de laptop o de telefono, que puede botar 12V hasta 11A.*

*Funcionara ?*

*La cosa es que aqui en mi pais los transformadores AC son muy costosos... y tengo muchos cargadores de telefonos y laptops en mi casa*


el final algo asi


----------



## maton00 (Ago 10, 2012)

Normalmente esas fuentes dicen tener muchos amperes pero en la practica supón que solo den la mitad continuamente , además de que a veces tienden a ser ruidosas...
Y hay que modificar muchas cosas.


----------



## josepi09 (Ago 10, 2012)

funcionaria bien con un transformador externo de aproximadamente 18A - 12V?


----------



## maton00 (Ago 11, 2012)

con 4 amperios es mas que suficiente para todo el pre a lo sumo consumirá 100mA, el ampli consumirá como 3 amperios y eso si tiene buena eficiencia.


----------



## josepi09 (Ago 11, 2012)

Y que diferencia hay entre un transformador 12+ 0 12+  1A a un transformador de laptop  18V+ 0 3.5A?

como calculo la corriente directa de un transformador de laptop?


----------



## maton00 (Ago 11, 2012)

Con una carga resistiva de entre 4.7 y 6.8 ohms de potencia pon un tester en medicion de amperios en serie a la carga y un multimetro en paralelo a la carga. dependiendo de lo que midas te dira el amperaje maximo V=IR .Claro que tendras que tantear la caida maxima de tension para un funcionamiento correcto del amplificador, ten en mente la ley de la conservacion de la energia.


----------



## caporal (Sep 30, 2012)

josepi09 dijo:


> Quisiera hacer un amplificador de guitarra, pero estoy empezando por el diseno que voy a usar.
> 
> Estaba pensando en el siguiente pre-amplificador con distorcion
> 
> ...


creo que si te funcionaria mejor con unta8220

mejor usa el ta 8220h el cual es de 30wats

yo use un eliminador de una impresora el cual trabaja a 16 volts y no le paso nada, mejoro el sonido pues lo usaba a 12 voltios y no respondía la potencia


----------

